# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  scheda carburante e spesometro

## fausto

Ciao a tutti.
La scheda carburante contenente diversi rifornimenti da diversi distributori e tutti pagati in contanti è esclusa dallo spesometro? 
p.s.  ho letto che i minimi nel 2012 devono comunque comunicare le fatture di acquisto.

----------


## La matta

> p.s.  ho letto che i minimi nel 2012 devono comunque comunicare le fatture di acquisto.

  ... dove??????????  :EEK!:

----------


## fausto

> ... dove??????????

  - Contribuenti minimi ed ex minimi: la Circolare n.24/E/2011 precisa che l’esonero per i minimi viene meno quando in corso d’anno il regime semplificato cessa di avere efficacia. Dunque, l’esclusione non opera, qualora in corso d’anno il regime in parola cessi di avere efficacia (per il conseguimento di ricavi o compensi superiori a 30.000 euro, l’effettuazione di cessioni all’esportazione, il sostenimento di spese per lavoratori dipendenti o collaboratori, o, ancora, la percezione di somme a titolo di partecipazione agli utili, o l’effettuazione di acquisti di beni strumentali che, sommati a quelli dei due anni precedenti, superano l’ammontare complessivo di 15.000 euro). In tal caso il contribuente è obbligato alla comunicazione per tutte le operazioni sopra le soglie effettuate a decorrere dalla data in cui vengono meno i requisiti per l'applicazione del regime fiscale semplificato.* Va detto che le fatture ricevute da soggetti minimi vanno comunque comunicate, in quanto l’esclusione è soggettiva e riguarda esclusivamente i soggetti che emettono le fatture che adottano quel regime.*

----------


## La matta

Se il problema è il periodo evidenziato, direi che si riferisce a chi _riceve_ le fatture emesse dai minimi, ed è ovvio: le ditte "normali" devono comunicare anche gli acquisti di beni e servizi ricevuti dai minimi. 
Piuttosto, non mi è chiarissima la parte precedente. Prima dice che l'esclusione dall'obbligo della comunicazione viene meno quando, _in corso d'anno_, il regime cessa di avere efficacia. Ma l'unico caso in cui il regime cessa "in corso d'anno" è se si superano i 45.000 euro di incassi. Ivece la casistica che fa è quella per cui si decade dal regime, ma solo dall'anno successivo.

----------


## fausto

> Se il problema è il periodo evidenziato, direi che si riferisce a chi _riceve_ le fatture emesse dai minimi, ed è ovvio: le ditte "normali" devono comunicare anche gli acquisti di beni e servizi ricevuti dai minimi. 
> Piuttosto, non mi è chiarissima la parte precedente. Prima dice che l'esclusione dall'obbligo della comunicazione viene meno quando, _in corso d'anno_, il regime cessa di avere efficacia. Ma l'unico caso in cui il regime cessa "in corso d'anno" è se si superano i 45.000 euro di incassi. Ivece la casistica che fa è quella per cui si decade dal regime, ma solo dall'anno successivo.

  Hai ragione, avevo interpretato la locuzione "Va detto che le fatture ricevute da soggetti minimi" in "Va detto che le fatture ricevute dai soggetti minimi".
Per il secondo aspetto condivido:
se si superano i 30.000 ma non i 45.000 si fuoriesce dal regime dall'anno successivo mentre se si superano direttamente i 45.000 si esce dal regime immediatamente con assoggettamento ad iva di tutte le fatture emesse come minimo.

----------


## gianni1970

L'impresa che utilizza le schede carburanti avrà l'obbligo del suo inserimento nello spesometro, anche in presenza del contestuale pagamento dei singoli importi attraverso carte di credito. Sarà sufficiente barrare la casella "documento ripielogativo". Saluti G.A.

----------


## fausto

> L'impresa che utilizza le schede carburanti avrà l'obbligo del suo inserimento nello spesometro, anche in presenza del contestuale pagamento dei singoli importi attraverso carte di credito. Sarà sufficiente barrare la casella "documento ripielogativo". Saluti G.A.

  Pazzesco,
ho una ditta con 6 automezzi, di cui 3 a uso promiscuo - e quindi con detraibilità al 40% per il 2012 - e 3 con detraibilità totale.
Settantadue schede carburanti piene di rifornimenti presso distributori diversi.
Ma questo è un lavoro infame.

----------


## La matta

> Pazzesco,
> ho una ditta con 6 automezzi, di cui 3 a uso promiscuo - e quindi con detraibilità al 40% per il 2012 - e 3 con detraibilità totale.
> Settantadue schede carburanti piene di rifornimenti presso distributori diversi.
> Ma questo è un lavoro infame.

  "Credo" che sia sufficiente indicarle per totali di singola scheda come i documenti riepilogativi delle ft inferiori a 300 euro.

----------


## fausto

> "Credo" che sia sufficiente indicarle per totali di singola scheda come i documenti riepilogativi delle ft inferiori a 300 euro.

  Ho registrato le schede carburanti imputandole ad un fornitore "Scheda carburante" privo di anagrafica, quindi di partita iva e c.f.
Come dovrei fare ad imputarle, anche se complessivamente, ai vari distributori?

----------


## La matta

> Ho registrato le schede carburanti imputandole ad un fornitore "Scheda carburante" privo di anagrafica, quindi di partita iva e c.f.
> Come dovrei fare ad imputarle, anche se complessivamente, ai vari distributori?

  Non ne ho idea, tra l'altro non ho ancora il programma. Né ho mai registrato le ft di piccolo importo cumulativamente, ma suppongo che in quel caso non si indichino i documenti uno per uno comprese le anagrafiche, ma solo un totale. E sulle schede carburante sarà un procedimento simile. Spero.

----------


## FrancescoO

> Ho registrato le schede carburanti imputandole ad un fornitore "Scheda carburante" privo di anagrafica, quindi di partita iva e c.f.
> Come dovrei fare ad imputarle, anche se complessivamente, ai vari distributori?

  Buongiorno, mi sembra possibile inserire le schede carburante come fatture riepilogative, perchè nel modulo definitivo del modello "polivalente" è previsto un apposito campo da selezionare che esclude automaticamente l'imputazione della p.IVA o del C.Fiscale, nel quadro FA per i documenti aggregati. Rimane il dubbio se è possibile "riepilogare" tutte le schede carburante o si debbano imputare singolarmente.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Buongiorno, mi sembra possibile inserire le schede carburante come fatture riepilogative, perchè nel modulo definitivo del modello "polivalente" è previsto un apposito campo da selezionare che esclude automaticamente l'imputazione della p.IVA o del C.Fiscale, nel quadro FA per i documenti aggregati. Rimane il dubbio se è possibile "riepilogare" tutte le schede carburante o si debbano imputare singolarmente.

  qualcuno ha risolto il dubbio di come registrare le schede carburanti nel quadro FA ?
bisogna registrarle singolarmente?  oppure barrare " documento riepilogativo" e in numero operazioni passive aggregate registrare il numero di rifornimenti effettuati ? 
cosa succede in caso di schece carburanti di importo superiore a 300,00 euro che in contabilità ordinaria sono state registrate singolarmente?

----------


## La matta

Il mio programma dovrebbe, il condizionale è d'obbligo, considerare ogni scheda carburante, di qualsiasi importo, come un acquisto cumulativo.

----------


## Alessandra

ok vogliono anche le schede carburante... assurdo  ma mettiamo anche quelle,  fornitore  scheda carburante senza p.iva   bel lavoraccio....  
ma invece  gli enti non commerciali  e proloco che hanno optato per regime forfettario 398 non ho ancora capito se devono  comunicare solo fatture attività commerciale su cui hanno versato iva al 50% o 90%, e gli acquisti sono esclusi  o se devo andare  da loro e chiedere sto acquisto è per l'attivitò commerciale o istituzionale?  Vi faccio esempio Proloco a dicembre fanno  il mercatino,acquistano e vendono per conto delle onlus  (esempio le arance e prodotti delle onlus per la giornata del tumore) .. hanno fattura di acquisto e quello che raccolgono (incassi in base a quanto vuoi donare, con un minimo di € 10,00) le girano alla onlus  che le riconosce un 5% .  ora gli acquisti di ste arance, doni .. come gliele considero? 
Mi hanno chiesto di mandargli spesometro , ma caspita. 
 per ho trovato questo nelle istruzioni: 
SOGGETTI ESCLUSI:
Sono esonerati dall’obbligo di comunicazione delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini IVA:
•	cd “nuovi minimi” (di cui all’art. 1 della L. 244/2007 e all’art. 27 del DL 98/2011); 
•	enti  pubblici per  le  operazioni  attive/passive  nell’ambito  delle  attività  istituzionali (vi  sono tenuti per le operazioni riconducibili nell’ambito di eventuali attività commerciali). 
Ad oggi non risulta chiaro se le associazioni che operano in regime fiscale agevolato della L. 398/91 siano soggetti obbligati o meno alla compilazione dello Spesometro, ma se da un lato le suddette associazioni godono, come il regime dei minimi, dell’esonero della tenuta della contabilità e per le medesime motivazioni potrebbero essere esclusi, dall’altro lato le associazioni in regime L. 398/91 hanno l’obbligo della tenuta del Registro Iva Minori per le operazioni commerciali ed è proprio questo elemento che fa propendere all’obbligo di compilazione dello Spesometro, senza dimenticare che sono comunque titolari di partita iva.
Di conseguenza le uniche operazioni che vanno comunicate nel caso delle associazioni in regime di Legge 398/91, sono le operazioni commerciali desunte dalle fatture emesse durante l’anno solare 2012 e regolarmente indicate nel Registro Iva Minori. Mentre le operazioni di acquisto essendo convogliate nella sfera istituzionale dell’associazione non vanno comunicate, previa verifica che siano realmente ricomprese nell’attività istituzionale. 
Qualcuno ha stesso problema?
Alessandra che forse cambia lavoro se inventano anche altro....

----------


## La matta

Non so cosa dire, tranne che è assurdo che un'associazione, non obbligata alla tenuta dei libri iva, nè alla dichiarazione iva, sia costretta a presentare lo spesometro. Fa il paio con gli agricoltori esonerati che dovranno farlo l'anno prossimo. O coi ristoratori che, non tenuti a registrare una per una le fatture emesse ma che le cumulano nei corrispettivi, dal 2014 dovranno listare pure quelle. Ma tant'è: siamo in Italia...

----------


## Alessandra

> Non so cosa dire, tranne che è assurdo che un'associazione, non obbligata alla tenuta dei libri iva, nè alla dichiarazione iva, sia costretta a presentare lo spesometro. Fa il paio con gli agricoltori esonerati che dovranno farlo l'anno prossimo. O coi ristoratori che, non tenuti a registrare una per una le fatture emesse ma che le cumulano nei corrispettivi, dal 2014 dovranno listare pure quelle. Ma tant'è: siamo in Italia...

  A sto punto quando mi fanno le fatture  che cumulano nei corrispettivi vedi anche bar, pasticcerie , gli dirò quelli che fai fattura mi dai copia fattura e nei corrispettivi indichi solo gli scontrini.....
Devo già dirgleilo senno viene un casino..
Sto pensando anche a cartolerie che fanno scontrino che allegano alla fattura ( esempio fattura di oggi € 17,00 intestata a pinco Palla) a sto punto  nel totale del corrispettivo del fiorno oggi invece di mettermi incassi per 300 dovrà mettermi incassi corrispettivi  283,00€ e fattura a parte o il registratore di cassa a fine giornata indichi corrispettivi scontrini 283,00 fatture € 17,00.
Bella storia .... e noi ci cloniamo???

----------


## aryanna

Rimangono esclusi dalla comunicazione i dati degli acquisti di carburante pagati con carta di credito (perché tracciabile).
Gli acquisti di carburante effettuati da privati mediante carta di credito saranno acquisiti attraverso le comunicazioni degli operatori finanziari. 
Per i casi in cui permane la tenuta delle schede carburanti il modello prevede la possibilità del soggetto obbligato alla comunicazione di riportare i dati con le stesse modalità del documento riepilogativo. 
Te l'ho riportato così come l'ho letto.

----------


## Quthais

> qualcuno ha risolto il dubbio di come registrare le schede carburanti nel quadro FA ?
> bisogna registrarle singolarmente?  oppure barrare " documento riepilogativo" e in numero operazioni passive aggregate registrare il numero di rifornimenti effettuati ? 
> cosa succede in caso di schece carburanti di importo superiore a 300,00 euro che in contabilità ordinaria sono state registrate singolarmente?

  Personalmente ritengo che, nel quadro FA, ogni scheda carburante vada considerata come un unico documento indipendentemente dal numero dei rifornimenti e degli importi in essa presenti.
Per esempio, ipotizzando 4 schede carburante trimestrali (ciascuna delle quali con 10 rifornimenti da 50 euro ciascuno - per un totale di 2.000 euro annui di carburante), io nel quadro FA barro la casella "documento riepilogativo", indico solo 4 operazioni (una per ogni scheda carburante) (e non 40 che, nel mio esempio, sono il numero dei rifornimenti complessivi) ed indico come imponibile 1.652 e imposta 347 (importi troncati e non arrotondati)!

----------


## niron21

Come partita iva del fornitore in caso di schede carburanti (documento riepilogativo), cosa inserite?
Il programmatore mi ha detto di inserire la partita iva dell'azienda che presenta la comunicazione, ma spuntando la casella documenti riepilogativi i campi partita iva e codice fiscale non dovrebbero essere compilati? giusto?

----------


## Umby

> Come partita iva del fornitore in caso di schede carburanti (documento riepilogativo), cosa inserite?
> Il programmatore mi ha detto di inserire la partita iva dell'azienda che presenta la comunicazione, ma spuntando la casella documenti riepilogativi i campi partita iva e codice fiscale non dovrebbero essere compilati? giusto?

  se metti "doc riep" non devi mettere ne la p.iva ne il cod.fisc. Questo perchè i dati che esponi possono far riferimento a diversi fornitori.

----------


## studiobasile

Gentili colleghi,
partiamo dal presupposto oggettivo, che risulta del tutto assurdo ricostruire la situazione delle schede carburante qualora ve ne fossero molte e per giunta con molti fornitori , per fare la sommatoria delle singole operazioni. Per cui, considerata la possibilità di farlo,  è previsto un apposito campo da selezionare che esclude automaticamente l'imputazione della partita iva o del Codice  Fiscale, nel quadro FA per i documenti aggregati.
Io personalmente ho ritenuto di fare la comunicazione in questo modo. Non posso andare a prendere ogni singola operazione, è un'assurdità.
Buon lavoro a tutti. 
anzi, scusate, una domanda.... per quanto concerne le associazioni di volontariato onlus (servizio ambulanze 118 etc..) come vi comportate? non sono ne incluse ne escluse...

----------


## shailendra

> Gentili colleghi,
> partiamo dal presupposto oggettivo, che risulta del tutto assurdo ricostruire la situazione delle schede carburante qualora ve ne fossero molte e per giunta con molti fornitori , per fare la sommatoria delle singole operazioni. Per cui, considerata la possibilità di farlo,  è previsto un apposito campo da selezionare che esclude automaticamente l'imputazione della partita iva o del Codice  Fiscale, nel quadro FA per i documenti aggregati.
> Io personalmente ho ritenuto di fare la comunicazione in questo modo. Non posso andare a prendere ogni singola operazione, è un'assurdità.
> Buon lavoro a tutti. 
> anzi, scusate, una domanda.... per quanto concerne le associazioni di volontariato onlus (servizio ambulanze 118 etc..) come vi comportate? non sono ne incluse ne escluse...

  Sembra che non siano state escluse, ma le escludo io....è molto semplice, io gestisco alcune associazioni con parecchie fatture di acqusito e vendita. Ovviamente non ho mai caricato le anagrafiche, ma direttamente il costo, non essendo obbligato a registrare le fatture. Chiamerò i clienti e gli dirò: c'è questa comunicazione assurda, che non ha alcun senso. Se non la trasmetti prendi una multa di 258 €uro (solo se se ne accorgono....); se vuoi che la prepari e la trasmetta devo prendere tutte le fatture a mano, fare il totale per singolo fornitore, compilare il prospetto.... ti costerà tra le 600 e le 1000 €uro (e questo invece sono sicuri...), in base al tempo che ci tengono le mie impiegate: secondo voi cosa scelgono? Acneh perchè secondo me uscirà poi una disposizione che esenterà le associazioni e non ci saranno multe grazie al favor rei....

----------


## Alessandra

> Sembra che non siano state escluse, ma le escludo io....è molto semplice, io gestisco alcune associazioni con parecchie fatture di acqusito e vendita. Ovviamente non ho mai caricato le anagrafiche, ma direttamente il costo, non essendo obbligato a registrare le fatture. Chiamerò i clienti e gli dirò: c'è questa comunicazione assurda, che non ha alcun senso. Se non la trasmetti prendi una multa di 258 €uro (solo se se ne accorgono....); se vuoi che la prepari e la trasmetta devo prendere tutte le fatture a mano, fare il totale per singolo fornitore, compilare il prospetto.... ti costerà tra le 600 e le 1000 €uro (e questo invece sono sicuri...), in base al tempo che ci tengono le mie impiegate: secondo voi cosa scelgono? Acneh perchè secondo me uscirà poi una disposizione che esenterà le associazioni e non ci saranno multe grazie al favor rei....

  Sono in ufficio a lavorare al sabato sera e non si è ancora capito un acca per le associazioni e proloco 398/91....  Comunico solo ft emesse per sponsorizzazione e acquisti vedrò nel caso di fare correttivo entro 31.01.2014.. perchè visto che non hanno obbligo...
e poi cosa fare per i supersemplificati che sono usciti dai minimi nel 2011 e dal 2012 hanno optato per quel regime supersemplificato con iva annuale che non hanno obbligo contabilità? ma scherziamoooo  devo chiedergli tutte le fatture????
e nel modello che manca dove firmare sia per il legale rappresentante che per il professionista???
Ma che cavolo di modelli fanno???? aggiornamento programma pervenutomi ieri pomeriggio...  lasciamo perdere.. e ho problema con una società che ha 2 attività una mensile e l'altra trimstrale... non si riesce a  fare comunicazione unica... e se attività prevalente è trimestrale lodevo inviare al 21/11/13 ???? Nessna risposta ancora... M viene da piangere..
Alessandra

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono in ufficio a lavorare al sabato sera e non si è ancora capito un acca per le associazioni e proloco 398/91....  Comunico solo ft emesse per sponsorizzazione e acquisti vedrò nel caso di fare correttivo entro 31.01.2014.. perchè visto che non hanno obbligo...
> e poi cosa fare per i supersemplificati che sono usciti dai minimi nel 2011 e dal 2012 hanno optato per quel regime supersemplificato con iva annuale che non hanno obbligo contabilità? ma scherziamoooo  devo chiedergli tutte le fatture????
> e nel modello che manca dove firmare sia per il legale rappresentante che per il professionista???
> Ma che cavolo di modelli fanno???? aggiornamento programma pervenutomi ieri pomeriggio...  lasciamo perdere.. e ho problema con una società che ha 2 attività una mensile e l'altra trimstrale... non si riesce a  fare comunicazione unica... e se attività prevalente è trimestrale lodevo inviare al 21/11/13 ???? Nessna risposta ancora... M viene da piangere..
> Alessandra

  Scusa, per le associazione ro loco non puoi inviare tutto, e basta? 
Per gli ex minimi non ci avevo pensato..... SE per loro c'è l'obbligo, non avendo l'obbligo di tenere la contabilità, si tratta di un controsenso.

----------


## varano80

Salve a tutti,
io sono un ex-minimo che si sta accingendo a tenere da solo la sua contabilità. Ho quasi finito di approntare lo spesometro con il programma messo a disposizione dall Ade e penso di essere quasi giunto finalmente al termine (della pazienza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ): mi mancavano solo le schede carburante, ma dopo i consigli letti su questa pagina penso di optare anche io per la soluzione proposta da Quthais (vale a dire, se ho 4 schede, inserisco nel riepilogo la somma delle 4 schede indicando n.4 operazioni). Comunque, con grande sollievo, ho letto che l'Ade ha di nuovo prorogato la scadenza per lo spesometro 2012, a data 31 Gennaio 2014, per cui c'è tempo per provare a sviscerare meglio l'odioso marchingegno.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti,
> io sono un ex-minimo che si sta accingendo a tenere da solo la sua contabilità.

  Quindi sei ancora in tempo per ripensarci....

----------


## varano80

> Quindi sei ancora in tempo per ripensarci....

  Oramai sono in barca....ho già fatto modello unico e compilato e pagato gli F24: come si dice, il peggio è passato  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Oramai sono in barca....ho già fatto modello unico e compilato e pagato gli F24: come si dice, il peggio è passato

  Io dico che, proprio per questo, il peggio deve ancora arrivare.

----------


## varano80

> Io dico che, proprio per questo, il peggio deve ancora arrivare.

  Danilo non mi far stare in pensiero....perché dici ciò?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Danilo non mi far stare in pensiero....perché dici ciò?

  Per esperienza.
Sai quanti clienti vengono in studio con delle grane enormi, derivate dal fatto che hanno scelto il "faidate"?

----------


## varano80

> Per esperienza.
> Sai quanti clienti vengono in studio con delle grane enormi, derivate dal fatto che hanno scelto il "faidate"?

  Immagino....però al momento c'ho una contabilità che si compone di una manciata di fatture in entrate e le deduzioni sono relative quasi esclusivamente a spese per auto, telefono e qualche software. Quando le cose si faranno più complicate non esiterò a rivolgermi ad un professionista. Per il momento, ti dirò, mi son trovato in situazioni abbastanza paradossali, per cui sono io che ho dovuto spiegare a qualche impiegato dell' Ade, o peggio a commercialisti di amici, come eseguire correttamente alcune operazioni. Cmq grazie per il consiglio, prima di fare certe scelte (come quella che sto facendo io) è sempre bene pensarci prima due volte.

----------

